# Bar/Liquor Shelf LED Tape Lighting



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

Is this for your house or a commercial bar?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Commercial


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Rope lights along the top of the back edge of the shelf, behind the bottles, is one way to consider.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is one we did about a year ago... https://www.facebook.com/WildWingSt...keeley-shine-like-a-diamond/1109413039195454/ in St Catharines.

If not, search Wild Wing in St Catharines and it should come up.

Cheers
John


----------



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

svh19044 said:


> Commercial


I would look for something water-resistant. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

